
Build Your Side Project Challenge + SideProject eBook - laksmanv
Hey HN,<p><a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.buildyoursideproject.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.buildyoursideproject.com&#x2F;</a><p>I needed motivation to complete a side project I&#x27;ve been dabbling with for the past year, so I put together this sprint for myself -- realized others might benefit from going through the challenge as well so here it is. I&#x27;m also including my ebook, SideProject Book (www.sideprojectbook.com), as added motivation to ship!
======
dang
Unless I'm missing something, this is a sign-up page. Sign-up pages can't be
Show HNs. Please read the rules:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

------
burkesquires
The sign up page does not seem to be working.

